# Light and Spicy Fish (for 2)...Low Fat + Exchanges



## Filus59602 (Oct 6, 2002)

Light and Spicy Fish 
AllRecipes & Betty Crocker - e-mail 

Submitted by: Matt Adams 

Makes 2 servings 

" This recipe is easy to make and very healthy. You may substitute other firm fleshed fish such as ocean perch or grouper. " 

2 (6 ounce) fillets red snapper 
1/4 teaspoon garlic powder 
salt and ground black pepper to taste 
1/4 cup picante sauce 
1/2 lime, juiced 

1 Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Place a sheet of aluminum foil onto a baking sheet, and grease lightly. 

2 Place fillets onto the foil, and sprinkle with garlic powder, salt, and pepper. Spoon picante sauce over fillets, and squeeze lime juice over the top. Bring the sides of the foil together, and fold the seam to seal in the fish.

3 Bake in preheated oven for 15 to 20 minutes, or until fish flakes easily with a fork. 

Nutrition at a glance per serving: Calories 182 ... Protein 35g 
Total Fat 2.4g ... Sodium 255mg ... Cholesterol 62mg ... 
Carbohydrates 3.5g ... Fiber 0.6g


----------



## derailedbus (Feb 17, 2012)

Sounds great, but using the same ingredients and portions, does anybody have a guess on cooking times and temps in foil on a grillpan?


----------



## HistoricFoodie (Feb 18, 2012)

The rule of thumb for fish is ten minutes per inch of thickness, at the thickest point. 

Looking at the posted recipe, that seems like an awfully long time to cook snapper filets.


----------



## DebLynn (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm going to try this. Love these flavors. DH loves hot sauce and it's simple for a weeknight dinner.


----------

